# Any mommies using NATURAL BALANCE for their malts??



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've talked to the vet again and he said high protein for Vanilla is not suitable. It may for some but not for her. I've gone on the Natural Balance website and the food looks really decent. Any recommendations? THANKSB)


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I feed the Natural Balance LID sweet potato and venison along with Orejin chicken. [I offer both]. The girls are not too crazy about either. They run hot and cold about food so don't let them sway you. They love Canidae. It has grain so it's not too popular here on SM. I do find their stools are very soft with the no grain diet. 

I'm not sure if any of this helps, but there it is, LOL.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I feed Sammy canned and dry NB sweet potatoes and venison. We've been on that for about 8 months now and finally the past month or so, his tear stains finally seem to be going a way. It's about the only food he eat w/o any throwing up involved. I did attempt to get him a variety but he didn't care for any other ones. He did like the fish but the smell was just too much for me to handle.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A long time ago I fed London Natural Balance Potato & Duck Small Bites and was really unhappy with it. The smaller pieces were great, but the duck formula is incredibly hard (I had a difficult time safely breaking it with my teeth!). I then switched to Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison and although it didn't come in small bites, it was so much easier to break apart and London could eat the kibble just fine. She did great on it for a while (or so I thought), but it turned out that she wasn't getting enough nutrition from it and her coat began to dull. She also had to eat more of the food because there is less nutrition in it.

I switched her (and by this point we had Preston) to Orijen 6 Fresh Fish and within 2 weeks I could tell how much more vibrant her personality was, and after a month or two I saw how much healthier her coat was. I will never go back to Natural Balance, but a lot of members here feed it. It's a great food if your dog is allergic to a lot of foods, but if not, they are really missing out on nutrition in my opinion. I will be trying out Acana Pacifica next as it is slightly more moderate in protein whereas the Orijen is very high in protein, but the difference in NB vs Orijen/Acana or other brands is huge, I think.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I feed NB to Jack & Jill. We rotate between the sweet potato and venison and the sweet potato and fish. J & J really seem to like it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I feed Sassy NB Sweet Potato & Venison. She has always liked it and has had no problems.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness & Tessa love the sweetpotato and venison.


----------



## michynyc (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to feed Gizmo the sweet potato & venison because he used to bite his paws and itch a lot- it helped with that. But they recently changed their forumulation with NO warning on the bag and I found that highly, highly irresponsible of them. Also, when I gave this new formulation to Gizmo, he smelled his food bowl and walked away. That made me uncomfortable so I haven't given it to him since. I went to the pet store the next day and tried something else.


----------

